# Anyone heard of Spotlight poodles?



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

So these are some of my concerns....1. She states her dogs are OFA certified but just going by her kennel name nothing came up. That though is OK because maybe none of her dogs have the "Spotlight" kennel name. But dogs need to be 2 years of age to be certified & you stated that 1 had a litter at 16 months so NOT OFA. 2. I really think that the LP exam is important in the Toys & Mini & she does not test. As well as no PRA/PRcd which is hereditary & can be eliminated if tested for. Otherwise blindness can occur. 3. Bugs me that there are no photos of her adult dogs & no info about them.

There is nothing wrong showing UKC. That is what I show in. I can't stand the AKC. UKC allows the owner to participate against other owners. No Professional handling. No product in the Poodles hair. It is fun to show your own dog.

Personally I would not go with this breeder. Due to lack of health testing, breeding young, no pictures at all of her dogs, etc....


----------



## sjenius (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you for the reply.I finally found a breeder that's very active here and has a planned litter for a small standard, which is what I wanted more. Now it's just time to wait.


----------

